# FC Dust Devil's Last Spark -Last Straw of Semen-Son won 2019 Derby National



## Wayne Nissen (Dec 31, 2009)

FC DUST DEVIL'S LAST SPARK (Blaze) Blaze son just won the 2019 National Derby Championship (one straw left) FULL Siblings are: FC AFC Clubmead Head Over Heels OFA Hips: LR-82511G30M (Good) NFTCH NAFTCH FTCH AFTCH Clubmead's Steel Magnolia OFA Hips: LR-78599F24F-T (FAIR) EYE CERF/CAER: LR-17809 FC AFC FTCH AFTCH DB's Cracker of Club Mead OFA Hips: LR-77969G24M (GOOD) EYE CERF/CAER: LR-18762 (Tested: 97) Dust Devil's Maxximum Risk OFA Hips: LR-90503G24F-T EYE CERF/CAER: LR-21255 OFA Elbow: LR-EL7040F24-T FC AFC Maxx's Lone Ranger OFA Hips: LR-95383F30M-T fair All the above dogs have thrown themselves when bred to a decent retriever.Looking for a good cross with a Creek Robber bitch for "Blaze" with this last straw. Not a breeder, want a great pup for myself. 318-4262928


----------

